# My first DCC Large layout....



## weirdski (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm planning my first large layout and its my first using DCC...I have the layout designed using AnyRail program...Its a 5 x 16 foot rectangle.. I built a 4x8 years ago using Bachmann EZ track system and with 4x8 it was easy, just build a frame for the 4x8 sheet of plywood and put 4x8 sheet of insulation foam down and glue the track to it...

but with this layout I'm going with Atlas N/S track and cork roadbed and wiring for DCC operation...My question is how to build the framework for the table since biggest plywood sheet I can get is 4x8...I dont want it to sag any in the middle...also using atlas track and cork roadbed should I still put down foam insulation on top of the plywood....I know that makes it easier for landscaping..

any help and suggestions greatly appriciated


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

build a sub frame, similar to how you'd build a stud wall. 1x4's should do the trick. light but strong.
Also gives you a nice base to mount your legs to.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello buddy have look at one i just made may give you some ideas 
its 6ft 1 inch x 10ft 2 inch

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14624


----------

